# natural soap coloring- elderberry juice?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Would it be a problem to use elderberry juice with the goats milk as part of the liquid? Would make an interesting color, I think. Anyone use natural colorings?


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

You would have to add a preservative or use them within a certain amount of time. They'll rot. It can be done though. Apparently you just substitute some of the liquids like you said. I personally have never tried it but know about the two things I already mentions. Sorry.


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I have never soaped elderberry juice, but I have soaped other juices and milks and they tend to turn tan to brown in color due to the natural sugar content. You might have more success if you chill the juice down and soap as cool as possible like you would if you were soaping milk. 

Best of luck!

Lauren


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have soaped with aloe juice and mango nectar. I figured the amount I used as part of the liquid and added them at light trace, never had a problem with rotting. However my beautiful, golden mango soap faded to a light beige over a couple of months.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link to Cyndi's website. It discusses natural colorants.
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I tried elderberry juice once, adding it at trace. It turned a yucky brown immediately. From what I've read, many (if not most) of those beautiful plant colors will not withstand the high pH of the soap, especially the purples.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like using clays to color my soaps. There are several colors available--green, rose, yellow, pink and red. Clays can help cleanse and exfoliate the skin. They also give the soap a nice color while helping to anchor the scent. It doesn't take much clay to give your soap a nice color. Here is a link with information on cosmetic grade clays.

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/searchus.asp


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks, linn!


----------

